# Should I soak my rapid rooters in B1 red?



## Beachdude757 (Jul 28, 2021)

I was told to soak my rapid rooters in B1 red is this true


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)

No


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Beachdude757 said:


> I was told to soak my rapid rooters in B1 red is this true


Whats That LOL
*Thrive Alive B1 (RED)*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

I never did or had to


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

NO!!!


----------

